# [PORTAGE] Problème màj de Portage [resolu]

## disaster62

Bonjour!

Alors voila, je viens de finir l'installation de Gentoo! (Je suis nouveau ici!)   :Very Happy: 

Je vais pour installer un environnement graphique. Préférant plutôt utiliser une version allégée de GNOME (et pas KDE, ni d'autres pour l'instant), je tape en root: "emerge gnome-light".

J'ai eu quelques problèmes avec des paquets masquées (masked packages) mais bon j'ai su arranger ça avec package.unmask

Par contre maintenant j'ai un autre problème bizare quand j'essaie d'installer GNOME:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating Dependencies!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that  could satisfy ">-gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.15.4" have been masked.
> ...

 

Voila j'ai du écrire ça sur un bloc-note et le ré-écrire j'espère qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur!   :Smile: 

Donc voila mon erreur je ne comprend vraiment pas ce EAPI 1, j'ai fait des recherches, mais en vain..

J'avais aussi eu quelques problèmes pour la mise à jour de l'arbre de Portage avec "emerge --sync", mais "emerge-webrsync" à marcher sans problème. Après j'ai vu qu'il y avait une mise à jour de Portage, et là aussi le "emerge --oneshot portage" a eu des problèmes.

J'ai penser que, peut-être, le problème de l'installation de GNOME venait de la mise à jour de Portage, mais comme ça ne va pas non plus pour mettre à jour Portage, je patauge dans la semoule là..   :Confused: 

Y a t-il une solution à mon problème? Merci de m'aider!   :Smile: 

EDIT:

Alors j'ai fait un "emerge --sync" au cas où, là il a marché! J'ai retenté "emerge --oneshot portage", toujours le même problème, j'ai pris soin de le noter cette fois! C'est un conflit avec un autre package en fait..

Voila ce que me dit le "emerge --pretend portage" (enfin ce qu'il me note en rouge, ce qui coince..)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <sys-apps/portage-2.1.4_rc1 (is blocking app-shell/bash-3.2_p33)
> 
> 

 Last edited by disaster62 on Sun Jun 15, 2008 11:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> Après j'ai vu qu'il y avait une mise à jour de Portage, et là aussi le "emerge --oneshot portage" a eu des problèmes.

 

C'est la première chose que tu dois effectuer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> masked by: required EAPI 1, supported EAPI 0
> 
> 

 

veut dire que la version de portage actuelle supporte la version 0 de l'API des eclass, et que ces ebuilds ont besoin de la version 1.

Tu dois donc d'abord mettre à jour portage.

Donne ton emerge --info, et que donne emerge -pvu portage ?

----------

## disaster62

Merci pour ta réponse! Je vais entrer ces commandes et je les poste!

Je dois aussi dire que mon expérience sur Linux n'est pas très longue, donc par avance désolé si j'ai fais des bêtises!   :Razz:  J'étais sur Mandriva qui m'a pas plu, puis sur Debian et Ubuntu, et Gentoo m'a semblé être la meilleure distrib pour apprendre un max de chose sur Linux, alors je m'y suis lancé!   :Smile: 

Après je signale que j'ai installé Gentoo non pas sur une partition ext3 mais jfs, je ne sais pas si ça peut jouer..   :Confused: 

EDIT:

Voici emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

et emerge -pvu portage:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies  ....... done!
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

Essaye emerge -pvu1 util-linux, si portage ne t'indique aucune erreur, retire le pv, attend la fin, et lance emerge -u portage.

Edit, j'ai retiré le bash dans la commande précédente, il va forcément bloquer.

Pour mettre à jour bash, il faut effectuer un emerge --nodeps bash (problème de dépendance circulaire, j'ai eu la cas sur un système il n'y a pas longtemps).

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## disaster62

Ah ok, d'accord et bien merci pour ton aide! Je vais essayer tout ça demain, et je post ici les résultats, en espérant que tout tourne bien!   :Smile: 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

Voila qui est fait! Desolé!   :Smile: 

----------

## disaster62

Alors voici les nouvelles, plus tôt que prévu d'ailleurs!   :Smile: 

J'ai fait emerge -pvu1 util-linux, malheureusement j'ai eu un petit problème concernant un dernier fichier qui ne voulait pas s'installer, à cause d'un blocage il me semble.

J'ai donc fait emerge --nodeps util-linux et ça a marché.

Ce qui fait que j'ai pu, enfin, faire la mise à jour de Portage par la suite! emerge -u portage

Après j'ai fait emerge --nodeps bash, et après tout ça, l'erreur pour emerge gnome-light s'est envolé, mais il y en a une autre, enfin je ne pense pas que ça soit vraiment une erreur proprement parlé.

Voici ce que emerge gnome-light me dit maintenant:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> 
> [nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-light-2.20.3  
> 
> [nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0  USE="-beagle -debug -xulrunner" 
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   Ca a pas l'air de sentir bon, des problème avec USE?

----------

## netfab

Bug #222601

Essaie :

```

# echo "net-dns/avahi -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# echo "net-print/cups -avahi" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

et relance.

----------

## nico_calais

pour portage et bash, la soluce est ici.

----------

## disaster62

Ok netfab, ça a marché merci! Malheureusement,  un nouveau problème s'ouvre à moi, décidément j'ai pas de chance!..   :Confused: 

A l'install de gnome-light, voilà ce qu'il me dit:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies  .... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5  
> ...

 

Pour pouvoir résoudre le problème de blocage entre les 2 fichiers, j'ai donc supprimé device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 (dans /usr/portage/...), et à l'install un 2eme fichier le bloque. Je l'ai donc aussi supprimé, et là en relançant l'install de gnome-light, il me dit que le premier fichier qui posait problème, et que j'ai supprimé (device-mapper-1.02.24-r1) est manquant, et que donc il ne peut pas poursuivre l'installation!   :Shocked:   Faut savoir, il gêne l'install, mais il en a besoin? Je tourne en rond une nouvelle fois sur ce coup..

Pour remettre à plat et recuperer les fichiers que j'ai supprimé, j'ai fait un emerge --sync, et bien sur, en essayant par curiosité d'installer gnome-light, il me re-dit ce que j'ai cité plus haut... Blocage..   :Confused: 

nico_calais, vu que la soluce que tu me donnes est pour mon problème de màj de Portage, je suppose que sur ce coup ça ne me sera pas utile? En même temps tout est lié sur ce problème j'ai l'impression.. 

Est-ce aussi un bug connu? Quelle est la solution?

EDIT: Enfin c'est bizare parce que normalement  *Quote:*   

> [blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1)

  voudrait dire que j'ai le fichier sys-fs/udev-115-r1 qui bloque l'install du fichier sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1, mais je n'ai pas le fichier sys-fs/udev-115-r1, et par contre j'ai le fichier sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 déjà installé.. Il y a un truc que je comprend pas.. C'est pourquoi j'ai essayé de supprimer l'autre fichier (de faire à l'envers quoi..).

----------

## kopp

Avant de commencer à installer un tas de truc, il faudrait peut etre penser à mettre à jour ton système avec emerge -uavDN world

Commence par mettre à jour udev, qui bloque device-mapper. La dernière version en stable de udev et la 115-r1 qui est la version minimum requise.

----------

## disaster62

Ok merci, il me semblait l'avoir fait mais bon.. C'est vrai que il y a eu du nouveau sur le système, et je ne l'ai pas refait depuis, je vais faire ça de suite.   :Smile: 

----------

## disaster62

Bon beh en effet il y avait au moins 300Mo d'update `a telecharger!   :Laughing: 

Et l`a, encore un probleme, `a un moment il bloque sur un fichier.. Je suis bloque de partout quoi je sais pas ce que j'ai fait ou si au depart c'est normal qu'il faille faire plein de reglage notamment contre des bugs.. J'ai limite envie de reinstaller, et en EXT3, bref suivre le guide comme un mouton, parce que bon `a force de toujours poster erreur sur erreur, vos oreilles vont siffler!   :Smile: 

Bref, je post quand meme mon erreur on sait jamais (en faisant emerge -uavDN world):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies  .... done!
> ...

 

Alors je sais pas `a force de trifouiller peut-etre que j'ai fait des choses qui ne fallait pas faire. J'ai l'impression qu'au lieu d'en resoudre un, je double le nombre de mes problemes presque.

Ou j'ai peut-etre vu trop grand avec la Gentoo, peut-etre qu'il vaut mieux que je retourne `a une distrib plus simple d'acces..

Enfin faut que je prenne le temps de lire plus attentivement l'ensemble des guides (je n'ai que suivi le guide d'installation de Gentoo en AMD64 + le guide d'installation de GNOME..).

Enfin, avis `a vous, Gentooiste de toujours, si jamais vous avez la solution qui vous saute aux yeux, ne vous privez pas pour la poster!   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ouf, j'ai reussi a trouver la solution, avec "emerge XML-Parser", je peux donc continuer l'update!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Bizarre la dépendance est pourtant dans l'ebuild de intltool. Je comprends pas pourquoi il avait pas été merger.

Tant mieux que tu es réussi à résoudre ce problème tu vois que c'est possible pour toi aussi d'utiliser gentoo

----------

## disaster62

desole davance clavier qwerty pour le moment...   :Wink: 

Alors voila pour finir j avais  encore des problemes donc j ai decide de reinstaller Gentoo mais cette fois ci en EXT3 et ca  s est tres bien deroule et aussi bien plus rapidement que precedemen.   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

Et j ai vu que j avais flancher sur le choix des mirroirs pour les updates  justement. J avais pas vu mais il fallait appuyer sur la barre d espace pour bien valider les mirroirs   :Exclamation:   :Smile: 

Donc la pour les updates je suis passe de 30ko/s a 500ko/s autant vous dire que j en etais content.   :Very Happy: 

Et justement ces updates aucun probleme maintenant tout roule nickel, j ai juste eu le meme bug pour gnome et puis un emerge --unmerge pour desinstaller un pack qui bloquait un autre pendant emerge -uavDN world et voila   :Very Happy: 

D ailleurs je sous GNOME la.   :Smile: 

Bref merci a vous tous pour votre aide et je confirme le plus souvent le bug est situe entre la chaise et le clavier   :Very Happy: 

Vive Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

